# dtms nexnet intrum inkasso



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Habe ebenfalls von der nexnet bzw. von dtms eine Rechnung bekommen für angebliche Telefonverbindungen an einem Tag, und zwar über insgesamt 130 Euro. Nach langem hin und her ist die Sache jetzt beim Inkassobüro Intrum gelandet, die eben mal 60 Euro Gebühren draufschlagen. Ich habe der Forderung widersprochen, weil ich im Zeitraum der Verbindung bei der Arbeit war und überhaupt die 0190 016073 überhaupt nicht kenne. Die RegTP sagt, es handele sich um eine nicht registrierte Nummer.
Intrum droht nun mit allerhand branchenüblichen Nachteilen, obwohl ich schon gegen dtms Klage eingereicht habe. Nun gut, an Montag beantrage ich einstweilige Verfügung gegen Intrum. Es soll übrigens ein "Dienst" einer Firma Speed Work, über die hier im Forum auch schon zu lesen war, genutzt worden sei, aber nicht durch mich!!!! :evil: Beschwerde bei der RegTP ist eingereicht, gegen Intrum erstatte ich Anzeige wegen Erpressung und von dtms fordere ich Schadensersatz. Mal sehen.


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> ... an einem Tag, und zwar über insgesamt 130 Euro...


Wann war denn die Einwahl? Seit dem 14.12.2003 dürfen Dialer nur noch die Nummerngasse 09009 verwenden - war das zuvor?


			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> ...gegen Intrum erstatte ich Anzeige wegen Erpressung und von dtms fordere ich Schadensersatz...


Die Anzeige ist mEn untauglich, das ist keine Erpressung! Den Schadenersatz sollte ein Anwalt für Dich prüfen und organisieren. Oder hast Du bereits an die DTMS geschrieben, dass die Dir Schadenersatz leisten sollen? Von dem Anwalt kannst Du Dir auch gleich erklären lassen, warum die Intrum keine Erpresser sind.


----------



## Counselor (31 Juli 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Intrum droht nun mit allerhand branchenüblichen Nachteilen, obwohl ich schon gegen dtms Klage eingereicht habe. Nun gut, an Montag beantrage ich einstweilige Verfügung gegen Intrum... gegen Intrum erstatte ich Anzeige wegen Erpressung und von dtms fordere ich Schadensersatz. Mal sehen.


Nach Auffassung der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin handelt die Nexnet nicht strafbar wegen Nötigung (siehe hier).
Ich denke nicht, daß die StA beim LG Darmstadt das betreffend Intrum anders sieht. Außerdem wüßte ich nicht, was dir eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Intrum nutzen soll. Solange die keinen vollstreckbaren Titel haben, können die dir eh nix. Warte doch ab, bis die Intrum klagt (und laß sie dann mit Pauken und Trompeten verlieren). Oder reich beim AG Darmstadt eine negative Feststellungsklage ein (Anschrift der Zivilabteilung: Julius-Reiber-Straße 15, 64293 Darmstadt).


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Bei der Nummer handelt es sich um die 0190016073. Exakt dieselbe Nr. soll auch schon einmal von Interfun genutzt worden sein, jetzt angeblich eine Speed Work GmbH in Hamburg. Definitiv habe ich keine 0190 - Nummer angerufen, es muss sich also um einen Dialer, und zwar um einen illegalen, handeln. 

Das mit der versuchten Erpressung sehe ich anders: Ein Inkassobüro, gleich ob Nexnet als "Abrechnungsdienstleister" oder Intrum als zugelassenes, müssen bei begründetem Widerspruch des Kunden den Vorgang an den vermeintlichen Forderungsinhaber - hier dtms - zurück geben. Tun sie das nicht, begehen sie versuchte Erpressung, weil sie nicht mehr von der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung ausgehen können. Die einstweilige Verfügung hat den Grund, dass ich Intrum zwingen will, dass Verfahren einzustellen, schließlich drohen die mit allerlei Sauereien, die einem das Leben richtig schwer machen können. 

Negative Feststellungsklage habe ich übrigens bereits eingereicht, und zwar gegen dtms. Schließlich behaupten die ja, sie hätte die Leitung nur an den "Dienstebetreiber" vermietet. Da ich von dtms nichts gemietet habe und dtms auch keine Abtretung der Forderung des "Dienstebetreibers" auch nur behauptet, ist die Forderung ohnehin null und nichtig. Ich zieh das jetzt durch.  :x


----------



## Insider (31 Juli 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Nummer handelt es sich um die 0190016073. Exakt dieselbe Nr. soll auch schon einmal von Interfun genutzt worden sein, jetzt angeblich eine Speed Work GmbH in Hamburg. Definitiv habe ich keine 0190 - Nummer angerufen, es muss sich also um einen Dialer, und zwar um einen illegalen, handeln.


Überall, wo Speed Work drauf steht, ist bestimmt auch was illegales drin. Die Hamburger Dänen schrecken vor nichts zurück und sind sich unglaublich sicher dabei - können sie auch, denn bislang schauen die Hamburger Behörden denen lediglich mit angewinkelten Scheuklappen zu.


----------



## Counselor (31 Juli 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Die einstweilige Verfügung hat den Grund, dass ich Intrum zwingen will, dass Verfahren einzustellen, schließlich drohen die mit allerlei Sauereien, die einem das Leben richtig schwer machen können.


Das geht schief. Du mußt entweder warten bis sie klagen oder negative Feststellungsklage gegen die Intrum erheben. Eine Strafanzeige gegen Nexnet oder Intrum bringt nix. Lies bitte den Bescheid der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin, den ich hier veröffentlicht habe. Allenfalls eine Anzeige gegen Speed Work wäre sinnvoll.


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Allenfalls eine Anzeige gegen Speed Work wäre sinnvoll.


...aber leider nicht erfolgversprechend! Die Verantwortlichen sind in Dänemark und in Hamburg sind (wie bereits der _Insider_ schrieb) Scheuklappen zur Problembewältigung angesagt.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Moment, wenn man der forderung widerspricht, darf keine weitere Mahnung durch inkassos erfolgen, das hab ich sogar schriftlich vom bundesverband der geldeintreiber. ergo: wer von den brüdern trotzdem druck macht, setzt sich dem vorwurf der nötigung aus, denn er kann nicht mehr davon ausgehen, dass er mit rechtlich zulässigen mitteln (ziel - mittel - relation!) vorgeht, oder sehe ich da was falsch? :roll:


----------



## Qoppa (1 August 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zieh das jetzt durch.  :x



In jedem Fall :respekt: , daß es mal wieder jemand wagt, in die Offensive zu gehen.

Wäre schön, wenn Du uns hier über den Stand der Dinge auf dem Laufenden hältst.


----------



## Counselor (1 August 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön, wenn Du uns hier über den Stand der Dinge auf dem Laufenden hältst.


Vor allem über die Einstellungsbescheide :holy:. Ich hoffe Quoppa übernimmt auch die Kosten für die nutzlose 'Einstweilige Verfügung'. Falls die Intrum klagt, dann stehen die Chancen für 'Klappstuhl' gut. Bis dahin sollte sich 'Klappstuhl' in selbigen zurücklehnen und tief durchatmen


----------



## Counselor (1 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				kulki schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, wenn man der forderung widerspricht, darf keine weitere Mahnung durch inkassos erfolgen, das hab ich sogar schriftlich vom bundesverband der geldeintreiber. ergo: wer von den brüdern trotzdem druck macht, setzt sich dem vorwurf der nötigung aus, denn er kann nicht mehr davon ausgehen, dass er mit rechtlich zulässigen mitteln (ziel - mittel - relation!) vorgeht, oder sehe ich da was falsch? :roll:


Warum spielt das nur in dem Bescheid der Generalstaatsanwaltschwaft Berlin keine Rolle? Kann es sein, daß die Inkassozession trotzdem gültig ist? Der BGH und das BVerwG hatten schon mal nichts dagegen, wenn einem Inkassobüro, das nur außergerichtlich tätig werden darf, Forderungen zur gerichtlichen Einziehung übergeben werden (BGH NJW 1996, 393; BVerwG VersR 1999, 209).


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

Der Fall liegt hier wohl etwas anders: Da ich Klage gegen dtms eingereicht hat und das Verfahren unter 72 C 411/04 beim AG Mainz anhängig ist, bedeutet das Weiterbetreiben der Forderung durch Intrum eine "doppelte  Anhängigkeit", und ich bezweifele stark, dass ich mir so etwas gefallen lassen muss!


----------



## Counselor (1 August 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fall liegt hier wohl etwas anders: Da ich Klage gegen dtms eingereicht hat und das Verfahren unter 72 C 411/04 beim AG Mainz anhängig ist, bedeutet das Weiterbetreiben der Forderung durch Intrum eine "doppelte  Anhängigkeit", und ich bezweifele stark, dass ich mir so etwas gefallen lassen muss!


Eine doppelte Anhängigkeit liegt nicht vor, weil die Intrum den Streit noch nicht zu Gericht gebracht hat. Wegen § 407 II BGB muß die Intrum das Urteil des AG Mainz ggfs gegen sich gelten lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

yessir! ich zitiere aus einem schreiben des präsidenten des landgerichts flensburg vom 11.02.02:

"Grundsätzlich darf natürlich durch die *******inkasso gmbh keine weitere zahlungsaufforderung erfolgen, nachdem sie gegen die forderung einwände erhoben haben. dies ist der *******inkasso gmbh auch bekannt."

wär ja auch noch schöner.


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

[[/quote]Eine doppelte Anhängigkeit liegt nicht vor, weil die Intrum den Streit noch nicht zu Gericht gebracht hat. Wegen § 407 II BGB muß die Intrum das Urteil des AG Mainz ggfs gegen sich gelten lassen.[/quote]

Ich lese immerzu § 407 ?? Intrum ist I N K A S S O - Büro, nichts weiter, und behauptet nicht einmal, eine abgetretene Forderung geltend zu machen. Warum also soll ich mich mit irgendwelchen Inkassoleuten rumschlagen, die auch noch mit Schufa drohen?? Wenn gestritten wird, dann mit dem vermeintlichen Forderungsinhaber, mit niemandem sonst.


----------



## Counselor (1 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				kuklki schrieb:
			
		

> yessir! ich zitiere aus einem schreiben des präsidenten des landgerichts flensburg vom 11.02.02:
> 
> "Grundsätzlich darf natürlich durch die *******inkasso gmbh keine weitere zahlungsaufforderung erfolgen, nachdem sie gegen die forderung einwände erhoben haben. dies ist der *******inkasso gmbh auch bekannt."
> 
> wär ja auch noch schöner.


Interessiert Strafverfolgungsbehörden offensichtlich nicht. Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin stellt in dem Verfahren gegen den Inkassodienstleister Nexnet  ausdrücklich fest, daß die Einredebehaftung bzw. Fragen der Wirksamkeit der Abtretung (darunter würde deine Argumentation fallen) einer Forderung betreffend der Tatvorwürfe der Nötigung und des Betrugs strafrechtlich nicht relevant ist.

Eine weitere Mahnung nach Eingang deines Bestreitens muß nicht absichtlich erfolgt sein. Es kann auch Folge eines unabsichtlichen Bedienfehlers eines Sachbearbeiters sein. Dein Brief kann dort auch verloren gegangen sein, ohne daß der Sachbearbeiter ihn je zu sehen bekommen hat. Jedenfalls können die sich damit rausreden.

Zum Einschreiten wegen 'Nötigung' hätten sie bei der Intrum schon über zwei Jahrzehnte Zeit gehabt. Und bei Nexnet auch schon einige Jahre. Und eingestellte Anzeigen gibt es haufenweise (u. a. meine  ).


----------



## Counselor (1 August 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese immerzu § 407 ?? Intrum ist I N K A S S O - Büro


Genau. Und daher läßt sie sich die Forderung auch abtreten.





			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> nichts weiter, und behauptet nicht einmal, eine abgetretene Forderung geltend zu machen.


Kommt schon noch.





			
				Klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Warum also soll ich mich mit irgendwelchen Inkassoleuten rumschlagen, die auch noch mit Schufa drohen??


Vielleicht weil die dich mahnen und dir mit der Schufa drohen? Weise die Intrum auf den Streit mit der DTMS hin und vereinbare ein Moratorium (so wie DerJurist es in seinem Fall getan hat; war auch dtms -> nexnet -> intrum). Falls tatsächlich nur eine Einziehungsermächtigung ohne Abtretung vorliegt, dann muß die DTMS der Intrum im Innenverhältnis deine negative Feststellungsklage mitteilen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

So, Klage beim AG Mainz ist eingereicht, es ist sogar schon ein Termin (!!) festgelegt. Auch noch nicht gesehen: Das AG teilt mit, dass es keine Güteverhandlung geben wird, "da sie nach Auffassung des Gerichts erkennbar aussichtlos erscheint." Stimmt 100 pro. Wenn der Richter weiterhin so auf meiner Linie liegt, kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. Die dtms - Erwiderung teile ich selbstverständlich mit. :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Amtsgericht Mainz
Diether - von Isenburg - Straße
55001 Mainz

K L A G E 

des klappstuhl

gegen

dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Service AG, Isaac - Fulda - Allee 5, 55124 Mainz, vertr. durch den Vorstand,

wegen: Feststellung des Nichtbestehens einer behaupteten Forderung und Schadensersatz.

Ich erhebe hiermit Klage und beantrage.

festzustellen, dass der Beklagten ein Anspruch in Höhe von 128,13 EUR gegen den Kläger zur Kundennummer ********** aus der Rechnung Nr. **********vom 14. April 04 der Deutschen Telekom AG nicht zusteht;

der Beklagten die Kosten des Verfahrens aufzuerlegen;

die Beklagte zu veurteilen, an den Kläger Zinsen auf die von ihm verauslagten Gerichtskosten gemäß § 288 Abs. 1 S. 1 BGB zu leisten;

die Beklagte zu verurteilen, an den Kläger Schadensersatz in Höhe von 430,16 EUR wegen der unberechtigten Inanspruchnahme des Klägers durch die Beklagte zu leisten;

die Beklagte zu verurteilen, sämtliche über den Kläger bei ihr gespeicherten Daten zu löschen und ihm hiervon kostenfrei Mitteilung zu machen;

das schriftliche Vorverfahren gem § 276 ZPO anzuordnen und für den Fall der Fristversäumnis ein Versäumnisurteil ohne mündliche Verhandlung zu erlassen;

[...]

Vollstreckungsklausel zu erteilen.

Sachverhalt:

Die Beklagte ist ein Telekommunikations - Netzbetreiber, der sich auf sog. "Service-" Rufnummern spezialisiert hat. Laut Darstellung des "Abrechnunsdienstleisters" der Beklagten, einer Firma Nexnet GmbH, erbringt die Beklagte lediglich eine Verbindungsdienstleistung gegenüber einem sog. Diensteanbieter, indem sie die Einwahl eines Kunden in dessen "Dienste-" Angebot per kostenpflichtiger Rufnummer ermöglicht.

Bereits nach dieser Darstellung kann überhaupt kein Vertrag zwischen dem Kläger und der Beklagten über die Inanspruchnahme irgendwelcher "Dienstleistungen" zustande gekommen sein.

Mit Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG vom 14.04.04 machte die Beklagte einen Betrag für angebliche "Verbindungen über dtms AG" imZeitraum 25.03.04-25.03.04, also für angebliche Telefonverbindungen an nur einem Tag, in Höhe von netto 110,46 EUR zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer, insgesamt also 128,13 EUR, geltend. Gemäß Rechnungsvermerk sollte die Zahlung "z.Hd. NEXNET" erfolgen.

Beweis: Telekom - Rechnung vom 14.04.04 - Anlage K!

Mit Mahnung vom 18.05.04 verlangte die Beklagte durch Fa. Nexnet GmbH die Zahlung von insgesamt 129,13 EUR für angebliche Telefonverbindungen.

Zahlreiche Aufforderungen des Klägers sowohl an die Adresse der Beklagten als auch des Inkassobeauftragten Nexnet GmbH, die Forderung darzulegen, blieben ohne Erfolg.

Mit Schreiben vom 13.07.04 verlangte der Kläger zum wiederholten Mal ausführliche Auskunft betreffend des von der Beklagten geltend gemachten Anspruchs.

Beweis: Schreiben des Klägers vom 13.07.04 - Anlage K2

Die Beklagte teilte lediglich mit Schreiben vom 14.07.04 mit, dass sie die Anfrage an Ihren Inkassobeauftragten Nexnet GmbH "zur Prüfung und abschließenden Beantwortung weitergeleitet" habe.

Beweis: Schreiben der Beklagten vom 14.07.04 - Anlage K3

Eine Beantwortung erfolgte auch durch fa. Nexnet GmbH nicht.

Etwa zur gleichen Zeit jedoch Beauftragte die Beklagte trotz Widerspruch gegen die Forderung ein weiteres Inkassounternehmen, fa. Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH, mit dem Forderungseinzug.

Beweis: Mahnung der Fa. Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH vom 13.07.04 - Anlage K4

(Anmerkung: Die Mahnung von Intrum ist hier erst am 20.07.04 eingegangen, das Schreiben wurde wahrscheinlich also zurückdatiert)

Diese stellte dem Kläger auf dessen Druck schließlich den von der Beklagten gefertigten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zur Verfügung.

Beweis: Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Beklagten - Anlage K5

Danach werden Gebühren für zwei angebliche Einwahlen in das Verbindungsnetz der Beklagten über die Rufnummer 0190-***** ab 12:11 Uhr für die Dauer von 7 Minuten, 44 Sekunden und ab 13:20 Uhr für die Dauer von 56 Minuten, 20 Sekunden am 25.03.2004 geldend gemacht.

Im besagten Zeitraum war der Kläger bei der Arbeit. Er nahm teil an einem Strategie - Meeting des ****Institut ****.

Während der selben Zeit befand sich die Ehefrau des Klägers in der Wohnung des Klägers und betrieb Internet-Recherche zu ihrem Diplomarbeitsthema.

Im Bestreitensfall erfolgt jeweils Beweisantritt.

Während der Nutzung durch die Ehefrau des Klägers wurde die Verbindung über den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber arcor Ag - von der Ehefrau des Klägers unbemerkt - zwei Mal durch einen sog. Dialer unterbrochen und statt dessen eine Verbindung in das Netz der Beklagten hergestellt.

Im Bestreitensfall erfolgt Beweisantritt.

Diese Einwahl geht also nicht auf ein bewusstes und gewolltes Handeln der Ehefrau des Klägers zurück, sondern geschah von dieser unbemerkt und gegen ihren Willen. 

Es fehtl somit am Erklärungsbewusstsein, so dass ein entsprechender Vertrag weder mit dem "Diensteanbieter" noch mit der Beklagten als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber zustande gekommen ist.  Ein gegebenenfalls zustande gekommener Vertrag wäre ohnehin wegen Inhaltsirrtums oder arglistiger Täuschung anfechtbar.

Davon wäre ein eventuell zustande gekommener Vertrag bereits deswegen nichtig, weil es sich laut Auskunft der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post bei dem die Verbindung zu dem Netz der Beklagten über die Rufnummer 0190-****** herstellenden Einwahlprogramm um einen nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde registrierten und somit illegalen Dialer handelt.

Im Bestereitensfall erfolgt Beweisantritt.

Im übrigen steht der Beklagten schon deswegen kein Anspruch aus erbrachten "Diensten" zu, weil die Gebühren für die Inanspruchnahme sogenannter Mehrwertdienste allenfalls lediglich dem Diensteanbieter zustehen, nicht aber dem Abrechnungsunternehmen (AG Neumünster, Urt. v. 08.04.04, 32 C 1836/03). Daneben ist ein Anspruchsteller darlegungs- und beweispflichtig dafür, dass der Kunde die abgerechnete Leistung tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen hat (AG Hamburg - Altona, Urt. v. 02.08.03, 316 C 354/03).

Die Beklagte hat weder den Anbieter noch die mit dem Mehrwertdienst verbundenen angeblichen Leistungen konkretisiert, noch hat sie Umstände dafür dargetan, dass es dem Willen des Nutzenden entsprach, solche Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen. Es fehlt daher von vorne herein an einem jeglichen Anhaltspunkt dafür, dass ein Vertrag zwischen Nutzer und Diensteanbieter einerseits und Nutzer und Beklagter andererseits zustande gekommen sein soll.

Aufgrund der unberechtigten Inanspruchnahme des Klägers durch die Beklagte sind dem Kläger erhebliche Kosten, insbesondere durch entgangene Arbeitszeit, entstanden. Für die Berechnung des Werts der entgangenen Arbeitszeit hat der Kläger den Stundensatz für seine freiberufliche Nebentätigkeit als Honorardozent bei der **** Akademie zugrunde gelegt. Ein entsprechender Nachweis des Stundensatzes kann jederzeit beigebracht werden. Insoweit bezieht sich die Klage auf das kürzlich ergangene Urteil des AG München vom 14.04.04, 161 C 2721/04.

Da die Beklagte die durch den illegalen Dialer verursachten Kosten gegenüber dem Kläger wahrheitwidrig als eigenen Anspruch - ungeachtet dessen Rechtswidrigkeit - aufrecht erhält und trotz Widerspruch gegen die Forderung das Mahnverfahren durch Inkassounternehmen betreibt, ist die Klage geboten.

22.07.04


Anmerkung: Der dtms ist eine Erwiderungsfrist von 6 Wochen ab Zustellung der Klage (06.08.04) gesetzt worden. 

 :-?


----------



## KatzenHai (8 August 2004)

Saubere Arbeit.

:thumb: :dafuer:

Melde dich mal hier an, dann kann man dir ne PN schicken ...


----------



## Counselor (8 August 2004)

Gut so. Falls die DTMS überhaupt erwidert, solltest du hervorheben, daß die DTMS die Abtretungskette zum Contentprovider nachweisen muß, bzw. eine Einziehungsermächtigung. Interessant hierzu die 0190er AGB der DTMS:
http://www.dtms.de/download.php?id=36 . Aus denen geht doch recht eindeutig hervor, daß DTMS eine fremde Forderung geltend macht.

Betreffend der Intrum kann ich nur das Vorgehen von DerJurist (Moratorium) empfehlen.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 August 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=13286#13286

Als Hinweis.


----------



## klappstuhl (9 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Danke für die wertvollen Hinweise! Bei den dtms - AGB stellt sich unwillkürlich die Frage, ob dtms das mit dem Forderungseinzug überhaupt darf, so ganz ohne Inkassozulassung  . Der angebliche "Kunde", Speed Work GmbH, hält sich derweil bedeckt: Kein Telefonbucheintrag, auf Schreiben wird natürlich nicht reagiert, am "Firmensitz" ist telefontechnisch eine ganz andere Firma mit allenfalls ähnlichem Namen gemeldet (Fa. Speed Trans GmbH - eine Speditionsfirma   ). Meine ganz persönliche Arbeitshypothese: Speed Work ist eine Tarnfirma für dtms. Jetzt muss ich das nur noch beweisen  :holy:


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ganz persönliche Arbeitshypothese: Speed Work ist eine Tarnfirma für dtms. Jetzt muss ich das nur noch beweisen.


Viel Glück auf dem Holzweg, lerne lieber DÄNISCH!


----------



## klappstuhl (10 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Nur weil im HR als  Geschäftsführer ein ..... eingetragen ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, a.) dass Speed Work keine Scheinfirma ist und b.) Herr .... kein Deutsch spricht. Trotzdem danke für den - wenn auch wenig hilfreichen - Hinweis.

_Lesen der Nubs hilft :evil:  persönliche Daten _


----------



## klappstuhl (13 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Auf meine Aufforderung an dtms, die technische Prüfung gem. § 16 TKV durchzuführen und mir die Dokumentation vorzulegen, hat dtms doch noch reagiert:

"Sehr geehrter klappstuhl,

wir beziehen uns auf Ihr oben genanntes Schreiben und nehmen letztmalig wie folgt Stellung:

Bezugnehmend auf unsere Schreiben vom (Daten) hatten wir bereits Ihre Anfragen dahingehend beantwortet, daß wir die Weiterleitung an die Nexnet GmbH zugesichert hatten.

[...]

Nexnet hat Ihnen umfassende Informationen zu den beanstandeten Verbindungen zugesandt und ferner angeboten, eine nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Daten zu erstellen und zuzusenden. Im letzten Nexnet-Schreiben vom 15.07.04 hat Nexnet Ihnen mitgeteilt, daß die Forderung bereits an das Inkassounternehmen (Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH ....)abgegeben wurde und Sie gebeten, sich mit diesen in Verbindung zu setzen. 

[...]

Wir betrachten Ihre Anfragen nun als hinreichend beantwortet bzw. dtms - seitig als abgeschlossen und bitten die weitere Korrespondenz ausschließlich mit Intrum zu führen.

S.M
Qualitätsmanagerin"


Auch nach mehrmaligem Durchlesen der "Stellungnahme" der dtms kann ich keinen Hinweis darauf finden, dass diese Firma die Prüfung durchgeführt hat. Stattdessen werden Verbindungsdaten ohne Zustimmung des Kunden ("Opfer" wäre angemessener) an Inkassos weitergereicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 August 2004)

Das ist doch mal ein Fall für eine Zitatenversendung:

AG Neuss vom 07.05.04 / 77 C 3418/03



> Die Klägerin hat weiterhin *ein technisches Prüfungsprotokoll der Zedentin nicht vorgelegt*, obwohl dieses mehrfach von dem Beklagten gerügt wurde. Wenn die Telekom Mehrwertdienstleistungen abrechnet, so verweist sie auf den Rechnungen hinsichtlich dieser Nummern auf den Anbieter; so auch in diesem Fall (Rechnung vom ....2002). Der Beklagte hat substantiiert und im übrigen unwidersprochen vorgetragen, bereits mit Schreiben vom ....2002 sich an die T. gewandt zu haben, dort Einspruch gegen die Forderung erhoben zu haben, und um Klärung gebeten zu haben. Nachdem von Seiten der T. offenbar keinerlei Reaktion erfolgte, erhob er unter dem ....2002 erneut Einspruch gegen die Forderung und forderte das technische Prüfprotokoll an. Dieses ist, und auch das ist unbestritten, bis heute von der T. dem Beklagten nicht zur Verfügung gestellt worden und von der Klägerin auch nicht vorgelegt worden. Das Anschreiben der Zedentin vom ....2002 ist im übrigen ohne jede Substanz. Insbesondere ergibt sich daraus auch nicht ansatzweise. welchen Inhalt die Überprüfung der Gesprächsdaten wohl gehabt haben könnte, was die T. hier veranlasst hat, und zu welchem konkreten Ergebnis diese Prüfung geführt haben könnte. *Es handelt sich erkennbar um ein rein pauschal gehaltenes Schreiben. Keinesfalls lässt sich hieraus schließen, dass eine Prüfung durchgeführt wurde, und dass diese keine Fehler zu Tage gebracht hat. *Dabei greift die Argumentation der Klägerin, die Zedentin, also die Diensteanbieterin, sei nicht zur Vorlage eines Prüfberichtes verpflichtet, dies sei nur die DTAG, nicht durch. Denn andererseits verweist die DTAG in ihren Rechnungen darauf, dass man sich wegen Einwendungen gegen die Entgelte des Diensteanbieters an diesen wenden solle. *Wenn man dies nun tut, und sich nicht an die DTAG wendet wie vorgesehen, könnte ein Kunde, unterstellt, die Überlegung der Klägerin wäre richtig, nie in den Besitz eines technischen Prüfprotokolls gelangen, und infolgedessen liefen seine Rechte aus § 16 TKV leer. *Denn in diesem Fall werden gegenüber der DTAG, entsprechend deren eigenen Vorgaben, keine Einwendungen erhoben, also löscht diese zu Recht die Verbindungsdaten nach 80 Tagen, und der Diensteanbieter müsste auf die Einwendungen in keiner Weise substantiiert reagieren, weil er ja keine Aufzeichnungen führt. *Wenn der technische Ablauf so ist wie von der Klägerin behauptet, dann muss eben zwischen DTAG und Diensteanbieter sichergestellt sein, dass im Falle, dass ein Kunde beim Diensteanbieter Einwendungen erhebt, die DTAG die entsprechende technische Prüfung durchführt und die Protokolle übersendet. Wenn dies nicht geschieht, ist das nicht das Problem des Kunden.* Aus dem Vortrag der Klägerin erhellt allerdings ohne weiteres, dass die Behauptung des Beklagten, die vorgelegte Zertifizierung beziehe sich nur auf das Qualitätsmanagement der T. und nicht auf die Aufzeichnungs- und Dokumentationsvorgänge, zutrifft. Denn solche finden in dem relevanten Bereich (Anwahl Zugangsprovider) bei der T. ja gar nicht statt nach dem Vortrag der Klägerin. *Überdies bedeutet es, dass die T. offensichtlich eine unzutreffende Auskunft erteilt hat mit Schreiben vom ....2002, wenn sie dort mitteilt, sie habe die Gebührenforderung eingehend überprüft und habe keine Fehler entdecken können. Denn nach den Angaben der Klägerin kann die Zedentin eine solche Überprüfung überhaupt nicht vornehmen.*


----------



## Qoppa (13 August 2004)

Die dtms wirkt ja schon leicht genervt. Du kannst sie ja mal auffordern, die über Dich gespeicherten Daten nach BDSG herauszurücken   
Das macht sie nicht so gern, aber was muß, das muß :holy: 
- siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=120&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=45


----------



## klappstuhl (15 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Den Hinweis nehme ich gerne auf. Daher noch ein letztes Schreiben an Dtms:

Sehr geehrte Frau M*****,

ich fordere Sie nochmals auf, das in meinem Schreiben vom 05.08.04 angeforderte Prüfprotokoll - nunmehr unverzüglich - vorzulegen. Aus gegebenem Anlass mache ich darauf aufmerksam, dass die gesetzliche Verpflichtung dazu selbstverständlich Dtms AG als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber betrifft und nicht irgendein von Ihnen beauftragtes Inkassobüro. Da Sie ohne meine Einwilligung meinen Anschluss betreffende Verbindungsdaten an Inkassounternehmen weitergegeben und trotz Widerspruch gegen Ihre Forderung Intrum GmbH mit dem Forderungseinzug beauftragt haben, behalte ich mir davon abgesehen insoweit eine Ihre Person betreffende strafrechtliche Prüfung vor.

Ihren Ausführungen, weshalb Dtms AG Gebühren für eine hier unbemerkt gebliebene Einwahl in deren Verbindungsnetz mittels illegalen 0190- Dialers in Rechnung gestellt hat, sehe ich mit gesteigertem Interesse entgegen.

Weiterhin fordere ich Sie auf, gem. § 34 BDSG die bei Ihnen über mich gespeicherten Daten offenzulegen. Ich setze Ihnen hierfür eine Frist bis zum 24.08.04. 

Für den Fall, dass Dtms AG sich weiterhin nicht veranlasst sieht, ihren gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen mir gegenüber nachzukommen, kündige ich schon jetzt die Prüfung weiterer rechtlicher Schritte gegen Dtms AG an. Die gilt unanhängig von der der gegen Sie bereits angestrengten Zivilklage.

Die Regulierungsbehörde erhält eine Kopie dieses Schreibens.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 0 

klappstuhl


Mal sehen, ob es noch eine allerletztmalige Stellungnahme der Dtms gibt! :-?


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> ...kündige ich schon jetzt die Prüfung weiterer rechtlicher Schritte gegen Dtms AG an.


 :roll: 
Das heißt, Du willst die Verantwortlichen der DTMS AG anzeigen. Sowas liest Frau Mer*** täglich und derartige Schreiben produzieren nicht mal mehr ein Fünkchen an Interesse. Ziehe Deine Angelegenheit zivil durch und drohe den Mitarbeitern eines Telefonunternehmens nicht mit untauglichen Mitteln.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Angelegenheit zivil durch und drohe den Mitarbeitern eines Telefonunternehmens nicht mit untauglichen Mitteln.



Gute Idee, aber auf dem Zivilrechtsweg ist Klappstuhl schon .

Strafrechtlich halte ich für nicht so untauglich wie Du. Das dauert etwas länger, wirkt dann aber umso nachhaltiger. Ich spreche aus eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Counselor (15 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Strafrechtlich halte ich für nicht so untauglich wie Du.


Wenn die Mainzer Staatsanwaltschaft mit DTMS den gleichen Elan hat, wie die Berliner Staatsanwälte in meinem Fall gegen Nexnet, dann geht das aus wie das Hornberger Schießen, aber probieren kann er es ja (Einstellungsbescheid des Berliner Generalstaatsanwalts.)


----------



## klappstuhl (15 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Das heißt, ich behalte mir vor, auf Erteilung der gesetzlich geschuldeten Auskünfte zu klagen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Sie z.B. den SWR in Mainz und das ZDF dort über Ihren Fall informieren hat das durchaus eine gewisse Wirkung auf die Mainzer Plegie der dortigen Justiz-Behörden ...
Verbrauchersendungen machen gerne daraus einen Beitrag.


----------



## Qoppa (16 August 2004)

Auskunftsklage? - Nicht schlecht, aber Du wirst sehr darauf achten müssen, daß Du das Gericht von Deinem Rechtsschutzinteresse  überzeugen kannst, - vor allem wenn es Auskünfte sind, die die Gegenseite eh zum Beleg der Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Forderung vorbringen muß.

Ich hatte Ähnliches mit der Telekom vor. Allerdings war bei mir der Hintergrund 0190-Einwahlen auf der Rechnung, die nachweislich nicht von meinem Anschluß stammen konnten (also auch kein Dialer). Wenn es, wie die Telekom beteuerte, kein Fehler des Aufzeichnungssystems gewesen war, kam also nur eine (interne) Manipulation in Betracht, - und zur näheren Aufklärung dieser Straftat hätte ich eben die Auskunft gebraucht, wer Nutznießer dieser Einwahlen war.

Wie auch immer - nachdem ich eine Frist zur Erbringung der Auskünfte gesetzt hatte, hat die Telekom das Handtuch geworfen, auf ganzer Linie. Offenbar war ihr das Prozeßrisiko zu hoch. Also ein schneller Erfolg, - aber die Auskünfte habe ich immer noch nicht   :cry:


----------



## klappstuhl (16 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Welche mich betreffende Daten bei dtms gespeichert sind, möchte ich schon wissen (na ja, meistens sind es ja immer die selben...  ), schließlich habe ich bisher niemals die "Dienste" dieser Herrschaften in Anspruch genommen (gegen weitere Aufdringlichkeiten dieses "Dienstleisters" oder besser gesagt, [], habe ich mich inzwischen durch eine 0190/0900 - Sperrre geschützt, so dass ich mit dtms hoffentlich nie wieder in Berührung komme). Was die Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls angeht, könntest du natürlich recht haben. Die Aufforderung dazu macht trotzdem Sinn, weil - dtms jetzt mal weglesen - gerichtsverwertbar, wenn von meinen Mainzer Freunden nichts geliefert wird. Ich denke weiter nach... :-?

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## KatzenHai (16 August 2004)

*Re: dtms etc.*



			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> Welche mich betreffende Daten bei dtms gespeichert sind, möchte ich schon wissen (na ja, meistens sind es ja immer die selben...  ), schließlich habe ich bisher niemals die "Dienste" dieser Herrschaften in Anspruch genommen (gegen weitere Aufdringlichkeiten dieses "Dienstleisters" oder besser gesagt, [], habe ich mich inzwischen durch eine 0190/0900 - Sperrre geschützt, so dass ich mit dtms hoffentlich nie wieder in Berührung komme). Was die Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls angeht, könntest du natürlich recht haben. Die Aufforderung dazu macht trotzdem Sinn, weil - dtms jetzt mal weglesen - gerichtsverwertbar, wenn von meinen Mainzer Freunden nichts geliefert wird. Ich denke weiter nach... :-?



Unterlagen, die für den jetzigen Zivilprozess alleine benötigt werden, dürften kein gesondertes Auskunftsinteresse mehr haben - will man sich verteidigen, muss man ja den Anspruch belegen - Auskunft da.

Der Auskunftsanspruch nach dem BDSG steht auf anderem Papier - dieser könnte (muss geprüft werden) unabhängig bestehen.

Aber wirklich: Vorsicht mit dem Rechtsschutzbedürfnis - ggf. teure Falle!


----------



## klappstuhl (26 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Dtms hat auf meine Aufforderung, den Prüfbericht vorzulegen, tatsächlich reagiert, allerdings in vorhersehbar unzureichender Weise:

"Sehr geehrter klappstuhl,

wir beziehen uns auf Ihr oben genanntes Schreiben und teilen mit, daß wir Ihre Anfrage an unser Inkassounternehmen, Intrum Justitia, zur Prüfung und abschließenden Beantwortung weitergeleitet haben.

Die Firma Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH [...] wird hierzu schriftlich Stellung nehmen."

Da bin ich aber mal wirklich gespannt, wie Intrum hier "Stellung nehmen" soll. Intrum hat ja schon Schwierigkeiten, die Beschwerde beim Bundesverband Deutscher Rechstbeistände zu bearbeiten, vermutlich, weil ihre Textbausteine - Sammlung dafür nichts hergibt.

Konkret: Inturm ist vom Bundesverband aufgefordert worden,  sich gemäß meiner Beschwerde zu folgenden Vorwürfen zu äußern:

1. Die fragliche 0190 - Nummer ist bei der RegTP nicht registriert und daher illegal, eine sich darauf stützende Forderung für "Verbindungsentgelte" folglich gegenstandslos; für die Nummer ist überhaupt kein Zuteilungsinhaber registriert;

2. Weiterführung des Inkasssoverfahrens durch Intrum trotz Widerspruch und anhängiger Klage auf Feststellung des Nichtbestehens der Forderung gegen dtms;

3. bei einer Forderung von rd. 130 EUR werden mit 60 EUR überhöhte Inkassogebühren verlangt.


Die "Stellungnahme" der Intrum, vom Geschäftsführer M***. M*** unterschrieben, ist mir gestern schon mal vorab vom Bundesverband zugefaxt worden. Hier der nichtsagende Wortlaut:

Intrum Justitia Inkasso
v. 23.08.04

"Sehr geehrte Frau ***,

leider teilen Sie in Ihrem o.g. Schreiben nicht unser Aktenzeichen mit. Da wir nur einen Vorgang unseres Kunden Fa. dtms gegen klappstuhl führen, gehen wir davon aus, dass es sich um unser Aktenzeichen 02-2472742 handelt."

(Das musste ja mal gesagt werden. Wer meint, Intrum käme jetzt zur Sache, wird bitter enttäuscht

"Am 29.06.2004 übernahmen wir von unserem Kunden Fa. dtms AG in Mainz den Auftrag, eine Forderung über 128,13 € zzgl. Zinsen und Kosten bei dem Schuldner klappstuhl [...] einzuziehen.

Diese Forderung haben wir mit unserem Schreiben vom 13.07.04 erstmalig beim Schuldner angemahnt.

Daraufhin erreichte uns am 19.07.04 ein Anruf des Beschwerdeführers, in dem er die Forderung pauschal bestritt und einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis anforderte (gelogen, aber egal). Diesen haben wir ihm mit Schreiben vom 20.07.04 zur Verfügung gestellt. Mit Schreiben vom 21.07.04 erhob der Beschwerdeführer nun weitere Einwände (und? Habt ihr die nun nur "zur Kenntnis genommen" ? Oder sogar verstanden? Gibt es bei euch denn kein Wörterbuch, das man bei so schwierigen Wörtern wie "illegal" und "nicht registriert" zur Hand nehmen könnte?").
Um den Vorgang aufklären zu können, haben wir ihn u.a. um Nachweise gebeten, dass sein Telefonanschluss in der fraglichen Zeit ,die sich aus dem bereits übersandten Einzelverbindungsnachweis ergibt, von ihm nicht genutzt wurde.

Am 30.07.04 erhielten wir vom Beschwerdeführer einen Anruf, dass er uns keine Nachweise schicken und statt dessen zur Kripo gehen werde (wieder gelogen, das war ein Vorschlag der Intrum - Mitarbeiterin, die beim Hinweis auf die Rechtswidrigkeit von 0190- Dialern abrupt auf dumpf schaltete :roll: ).

Mit freundlichen (wieder gelogen) Grüßen

Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH"


Darauf meine Antwort:

"Beschwerde gegen Dtms - Forderung wegen illegalen Dialers (0190 - ....)
Ihr Schreiben vom 23.08.04

Sehr geehrte Herren M*** und D***,

bitte nehmen Sie in Ihrem eigenen Interessse das beigefügte Schreiben der RegTP vom 24.08.04 zur Kenntnis. Nur weil Sie als Inkassounternehmen arbeiten, heißt das nicht, dass Sie von vorne herein auf jegliche cerebrale Anstrengung verzichten können. Ich darf Sie also darauf hinweisen, dass die Beitreibung der durch den illegalen Dialer verursachten "Verbindungsentgelte" als somit nachweislich rechtswidrige Forderung strafbare Geldwäsche darstellt. Falls Sie irgendetwas an den im übrigen klaren und und eindeutigen Aussagen des RegTP - Schreibens nicht verstehen, zögern Sie nicht, mich zu fragen. Ich kümmere mich um Sie auf jeden Fall.

Ich wäre Ihnen daneben außerordentlich dankbar, wenn Sie auf die Ihnen von Dtms AG zur Beantwortung übermittelten Fragen und meine Beschwerde bei Ihrem Verband mit Substanz antworten würden. Ihr Schreiben vom 23.08.04 an Ihren Verband geht in keiner Weise auf die an Ihre Adresse gerichteten Vorwürfe (Rechtswidrigkeit der Forderung, Fortsetzung des Inkassoverfahrens trotz Widerspruch und anhängiger Klage, mit 60 EUR überhöhte Inkassogebühren) ein und erledigt daher nicht die Beschwerde. 

Die von Ihnen geforderte Fairness kann ich bei Ihnen leider bislang nicht erkennen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

klappstuhl" :steinigung:


----------



## klappstuhl (29 August 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Um meine so schweigsamen Freunde aus Mainz ein wenig aus der Reserve zu locken, habe ich folgende Beschwerde an den Deutschen Direktmarketing Verband (DDV) geschickt, bei dem dtms Mitglied ist:

Deutscher Direktmarketing Verband e.V.
Herrn M***
Hasengartenstr. 14

65189 Wiesbaden


Sehr geehrter Herr M***,

auf der Rechnung der Telekom vom 14.04.04 erschien zum ersten Mal ein Posten "Verbindungen über dtms AG (z.Hd. NEXNET)" in Höhe von rd. 130 EUR. Da ich mit Ihrem Mitgliedsunternehmen niemals irgendwelche Vertragsbeziehungen eingegangen bin und dies auch nicht in Zukunft vorhabe, habe ich dieser Forderung selbstverständlich widersprochen und um Erläuterung gebeten.

Immerhin übersandte mir das ungeachtet meiner Einwände gegen die Forderung von Ihrem Mitgliedsunternehmen inzwischen beauftragte Inkassounternehmen einen "Einzelverbindungsnachweis" (an dieses ohne meine Einwilligung übermittelt), der in Kopie beigefügt ist. 

Danach sollen am 25.03.04 zwei Verbindungen über das Netz der dtms AG mittels Dialers unter der Verwendung der Rufnummer 0190 016073 hergestellt worden sein. 

Wie Sie aus dem ebenfalls beigefügten Schreiben der RegTP vom 24.08.04 entnehmen können, ist unter dieser Rufnummer nicht einmal ein Zuteilungsinhaber, auch nicht für sogenannte "Sprachdienste", registriert.

Mit anderen Worten: Ihr Mitgliedsunternehmen fordert Entgelte für einen unzulässigen angeblichen Verbindungsaufbau, was rechtswidrig ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch nach Ihrer Auffassung es nicht unbedingt den strengen moralischen und ethischen Vorgaben  :holy: des DDV an seine Mitglieder entspricht, dass sich dtms AG hinsichtlich ihrer Forderung gegen mich auf den angeblichen Verbindungsaufbau durch eine nicht registrierte und somit illegale Rufnummer stützen will.

Da dtms AG als DDV - Mitglied also den strengen moralischen und ethischen Vorgaben Ihres Vereins unterliegt und Sie ja z.B. in Ihrer Lobbyarbeit stark das Element der Selbstregulierung  :vlol: propagieren, werden Sie sicher gerne dtms AG insoweit zu einer erhellenden Stellungnahme auffordern, die mir von diesem Unternehmen bislang leider verwehrt bleibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

klappstuhl


----------



## klappstuhl (11 September 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Habe folgendes Schreiben vom 09.09.04 der Dtms AG auf meine Beschwerde beim Deutschen Direkt-Marketing Verband erhalten (grammatische Fehler habe ich korrigiert zwecks besserer Lesbarkeit):

"Sehr geehrter klappstuhl,

wir nehmen Bezug auf Ihr obiges Schreiben und richten auf Wunsch des Verbandes die Stellungnahme direkt an Sie:

(es folgt das übliche Bla Bla zu Funktion der Dtms als Netzbetreiber, der für "Inhalte" nicht verantwortlich zeichnet, ich überspringe das daher)

[...] für eine Stornierung / Rückerstattung der Forderung seitens dtms gegenüber Ihnen können wir somit dem Grunde und der Höhe nach keine Anspruchsgrundlage erkennen.

Den Nachweis für die berechtigte Forderung können Sie sowohl der Telefonrechnung Ihres Teilnehmernetzbetreibers entnehmen sowie dem Ihnen seitens Intrum zugesandten Einzelverbindungsnachweis.

Aus Kulanzgründen jedoch, sowie um die arbeits- und kostenintensive Korrespondenzen zu beenden, haben wie die Forderung der offenen Beträge stornieren lassen. Dies ist eine Einzelfallentscheidung ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht.

[...]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

dtms - Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG"


Also liebe dtms - Gequälte: Daraus ist folgende Lehre zu ziehen: Begründete Beschwerde gegen dtms beim Deutschen Direkt - Marketing Verband, Hasengartenstr. 14, in 65189 Wiesbaden einreichen und die Demütigung der dtms in vollen Zügen genießen. Ein wirklich tolles Gefühl! :lol:


----------



## Qoppa (14 September 2004)

Elegante Lösung, 
- nur: was wird aus Deiner Klage? bzw. den Gerichtsgebühren ??


----------



## Lumumba (14 September 2004)

Mal ne Frage zu meiner Sache hier (auch dtms):  
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=120
Da das alles im Sande verläuft und keiner mehr zuständig sein will, kann ich hier bei der DTMS eine Kostenaufstellung vorlegen (Zeit, Papier, Faxkosten, etc.), wenn diese der Forderung als unwirksam zustimmt, oder auch jetzt schon...?


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2004)

Eine Antwort auf Deine Frage findest Du, wenn Du hier die blaue Schrift anklickst.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 September 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Elegante Lösung,
> - nur: was wird aus Deiner Klage? bzw. den Gerichtsgebühren ??


Eigentlich nicht viel - war bei mir auch so, Forderung wurde nicht mehr verfolgt, aber nie ausdrücklich als "Verzicht" zurück genommen.
Meine Reaktion damals: Negative Feststellungsklage wg. Klagerücknahme Intrum/TL

Viel Spaß!


----------



## klappstuhl (21 September 2004)

Dtms hat nun doch noch eine Klageerwiderung verfasst. Daraus nur die highlights:

"... teilen wir mit, dass wir uns gegen die Klage verteidigen wollen."

"... weder ersichtlich noch durch den Kläger dargelegt, welches rechtliche Interesse der Kläger daran haben mag, dass eine richterliche Entscheidung [...] getroffen wird."


"Jedenfalls droht dem Kläger derzeit keine gegenwärtige Gefahr durch die Unsicherheit, ob die Forderung besteht oder nicht. Der Kläger mag abwarten, ob. bzw. wann die Beklagte die von ihr behauptete Forderung ggf. gerichtlich geldend macht."

"[...] hat der Kläger ausreichend Zeit, sich gegen den Anspruch zu erwehren."


"Dass es sich bei den Einwahlen um solche handelt, die durch Dialer generiert worden sein sollen, wird bestritten."


"[..] von einer Deinstallation des angeblichen Dialers trägt der Kläger nichts vor."

"[...] ist die Verwendung eines Dialers durch unseren bereits benannten Kunden in dieser Gasse unwahrscheinlich."


"Hinsichtlich der vom Kläger angesprochenen technischen Prüfung gem. § 16 TKV ist ein Hinweis auf die Beweislast angebracht."

"[...] liegt es nicht an der Beklagten zu beweisen, dass die Forderung nicht besteht."


"Sofern der Kläger in künftigen Fällen erneut das Telefonnetz der dtms nutzt, werden die Daten jedenfalls erneut zu Abrechnungszwecken gespeichert werden[...]"

"..sofern der Kläger wünscht, das Telefonnetz der Beklagten nie wieder zu nutzen zu können, müssten seine Daten zu diesem Zweck gespeichert werden."



 :bigcry:


----------



## klappstuhl (29 September 2004)

Und noch ein Schreiben, diesmal von der Intrum:

"Mit Schreiben vom 25.08.2004 übersandte uns der Beschwerdeführer ein an ihn gerichtetes Schreiben der Regulierungsbehörde [...] . Darin wurde darauf verwiesen, dass unter der der angegebenen Rufnummer kein Dialer registriert sei. Dieses ist auch nicht überraschend, da nach unseren Informationen die fragliche Nummer vom 01.07.2003 bis 30.04.2004 mit einem Dialer geschaltet war."

Danke, liebe Intrum, das wird auch den DAS (Dümmster anzunehmender Staatsanwalt) davon überzeugen, dass ihr Geldwäsche betreibt.  :bussi:


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2004)

klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> ...Rufnummer 0190 016073...





			
				klappstuhl schrieb:
			
		

> ...die fragliche Nummer vom 01.07.2003 bis 30.04.2004 mit einem Dialer geschaltet war...



Interessant - seit dem 14.12.2003 dürfen doch mit 0190er Nummern keine Dialer am deutschen Markt bedient werden, sondern ausschließlich 0900er.


----------



## Counselor (29 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant - seit dem 14.12.2003 dürfen doch mit 0190er Nummern keine Dialer am deutschen Markt bedient werden, sondern ausschließlich 0900er.


Das sollte Grund genug sein, das Schreiben der Intrum an die RegTP zu faxen.


----------



## klappstuhl (14 Oktober 2004)

*dtms etc.*

Lange nichts mehr gehört von meinen Freunden aus Mainz und Darmstadt. Zeit, sich mal wieder in Erinnerung zu bringen:

07.10.04

"Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH
Pallaswiesenstr. 180-182
64293 Darmstadt

"...  mit Genugtuung habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen, dass Sie die durch den in 2004 illegalen 0190-Dialer generierte Forderung der Dtms AG nicht weiter betreiben. Um die Angelegenheit zumindest in zivilrechtlicher Hinsicht zum Abschluss zu bringen, erwarte ich Ihre sofortige schriftliche Bestätigung, dass Sie die illegale Forderung als gegenstandslos betrachten und von jeglichen Ansprüchen mir gegenüber Abstand nehmen sowie meine bei Ihnen gespeicherten Daten unverzüglich löschen.

Andernfalls muss ich davon ausgehen, dass Sie weiterhin die in Rechnung gestellten Inkassogebühren verlangen und werde daher ebenfalls gegen Sie dann auch zivilrechtliche Schritte einleiten müssen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

klappstuhl"

Die Antwort kam erstaunlich prompt  : Nur 2 Tage später!!

"wir haben die Sachbearbeitung in diesem Fall eingestellt und die Akte hier geschlossen. Die weitere Bearbeitung erfolgt durch unseren Kunden:

dtms [...] 

(Anm.: Ganz falsch; ihr Irrtum - Männer und -Frauen: Ich bin es, der dtms bearbeitet und nicht umgekehrt.  )


----------



## klappstuhl (3 November 2004)

*Nexnet*

Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr: Nexnet hält an der 0190 - Dialer - Forderung immer noch fest. Am 18.01.05 ist Gerichtstermin beim AG Wedding. Nicht, dass ich nach Berlin fahr` und es kommt dann doch keiner von Nexnet? :roll:


----------



## Teleton (3 November 2004)

Hat sich denn schon ein Anwalt für die Gegenseite bestellt ? 
Haben die Nexer schon Schriftsätze in Richtung Gericht abgesondert ?


----------



## klappstuhl (4 November 2004)

*nexnet*

Ich habe bisher nur ein Schreiben des Nexnet - GF bekommen, der irgendwann eintreffende Schriftsatz wird hier - in Auszügen natürlich nur - wie gewohnt veröffentlicht.

 Es ist jetzt also die absurde Situation da, dass sowohl dtms die 0190 - Dialer - Verbindungsentgelte fordert, weil die Forderung an sie abgetreten sei, und Nexnet ebenso, nur dass der Abtretende hier dtms heißt und nicht Speed Work GmbH. 

Natürlich wird auch Nexnet es für "unwahrscheinlich" halten, dass ein Dialer unter der 0190 geschaltet war. Zu dumm nur, dass sich der Intrum Inkassobum da schon auf "Dialer" festgelegt hat und die Zeiträume der Dialer - Schaltung präzise zu benennen wusste  0 , was dtms und Konsorten einige Argumentationsschwierigkeiten bereiten dürfte. Langsam machen die Brüder mir so richtig Spaß. Ich habe diesen ganzen Irrsinn übrigens dem Deutschen Direktmarketing Verband mitgeteilt, dem ich schon den Scheinrückzug der dtms verdanke. Der schweigt dazu aber nur (un-)verschämt; man will wohl kein zahlendes Mitglied vergrätzen. Vielleicht hat der ddv aber auch nur Angst um den Standort Deutschland?


----------



## klappstuhl (11 November 2004)

*dtms AG / Nexnet*

Der Schriftsatz der Nexnet ist endlich eingetroffen. Nachfolgend einige Auszüge:

"Der Anspruch gegen den Kläger war entstanden aus seiner Inanspruchnahme von Mehrwertdiensten im Internet über die dtms AG am 25.03.2004 [...]"

"Die dtms Ag [...] trat ihre Forderung [...] an die Beklagte im Wege eines Factoringvertrages ab."

"Dem Wunsche der dtms AG entsprechend wurde die Forderung [...] an diese zurückübertragen."

"Seit der Rückübertragung [...] hat die Beklagte (Nexnet), die sich stets rechtmäßig verhalten hat, die Forderung in keiner Weise mehr gegenüber dem Kläger geltend gemacht."

"Eine tatsächliche Unsicherheit, die durch Urteil geklärt werden könnte, besteht nicht."

Beigefügt war auch noch der "Einzelverbindungsnachweis" mit Zielrufnummer 01900016xx. Warum bloß "xx", wo doch Intrum schon die volle Rufnummer mitteilte?? Es bleibt einiges rätselhaft.

Auf jeden Fall besteht ein Aktenzeichen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel, unter dem gegen dtms AG wegen Betrugs ermittelt wird 
(......), gerade eben hat die Kripo deswegen hier angerufen.

Auf den blöden Gesichtsausdruck der dtms - Leute am kommenden Dienstag, wenn sie erfahren, dass gegen sie ermittelt wird, freue ich mich aufrichtig!

_Bitte kein AZ eines  laufenden Verfahrens,  die STAs sehen das höchst ungern,
wer Interesse hat, kann sich ja per PN an das Mitglied Klappstuhl wenden
  modaction _


----------



## klappstuhl (18 Januar 2005)

*nexnet - Prozess*

Die Nexnet - Forderung ist jetzt auch (endgültig) vom Tisch: Im heutigen Termin vor dem AG Wedding hat die Nexnet - Vertreterin der Feststellungsklage mangels Erfolgsaussichten der Abwehr der Klage zugestimmt. Es folgt also ein Anerkenntnisurteil (und natürlich eine Kostenentscheidung   ). Und es hat sich einmal mehr gezeigt, dass es durchaus gelingen kann, dtms / nexnet in die Schranken zu weisen! Vielen Dank an das Forum und die vielen nützlichen Hinweise und Links! :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------

